# Due Date Today - Much change in a week? Confinement ?s



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

*Due Date Today - Update Birth of Twins day after - afterbirth ?*

We are newbies (daughter and myself). This will be our first goat to kid. Today is her due date. I took photos of her a week ago to have comparisons. It appears her udder might be a little more filled in. I have been checking her ligaments and watching for other impending kidding signs but not sure she is too close, yet. What do you all think? Oh and while we are newbies this will be her second kidding.

This first photo, left is Bonnie just as she's finishing breakfast today her due date (we tether our goats to ensure everybody gets their share plus their own special supplements, tip we learned from Fias website). On the right is her a week ago.

Bonnie week before & due date by LaurieESW, on Flickr

This is her udder left week ago and right today (due date).

Bonnie's udder week before and due date by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Bonnie is still quite the 'eating machine' and drinking a lot. But she's staying with the other goats and has always been more vocal. While eating she seems to be making some additional noise (muffled bleating).

Any advice or thoughts appreciated. 
We are looking forward to our first kids, but I admit I'm a little nervous. We have kidding supplies all organized (combined listed from FFA Goat book, Story's book and online sources) and ready. Hubby made a new goat barn with kidding box closer to our home and near a shed with electricity for us to use. I guess we are just in the waiting mode. I haven't confined her to this barn (stall inside) yet. Because I'm afraid she'll be unhappy. When she starts getting restless I should have time to get her there, right? Or could I wait too close and not be able to get her there (to the new barn)? Our two goat barns/shelters are about 30 yards apart. She would likely go to the oldest one, wouldn't you think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a pic of her current udder?


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Can you post a pic of her current udder?


 The udder on the right was taken today. The one on the left was a week ago. Today is her due date (150 days). Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok, unless she is one that fills in at the last minute, she has a ways to go. Due date is probably incorrect.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

It will be soon(the due date says so! Lol)I don't think it will be before tonight and if I was to guess I'd go with 2-3 more days. Some like to bake them a little longer


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A Nubian, I would expect more of a full udder, for being real close.
To me, she has the appearance of quite a while to go. But, I could be wrong?


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Ok, unless she is one that fills in at the last minute, she has a ways to go. Due date is probably incorrect.


 I did not own her for her first kidding nor the breeding. So I am not sure if she would be one to fill at the last minute. The previous owner bred her on 8/4, gave me a service memorandum, that's how I came up with the due date. The original owner does not keep bucks and does together, and said she hand bred them on August 4th. Thanks


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

canthavejust1 said:


> It will be soon(the due date says so! Lol)I don't think it will be before tonight and if I was to guess I'd go with 2-3 more days. Some like to bake them a little longer


 She had a buck and a doe on her first kidding. I don't recall the owner saying how close to the due date they were. But I assumed each time could vary.

I was a bit surprised she wasn't filling in on the milk. But also thought it seemed to be a mixed result of some filling in before or after, from what I had read.

My father had cows when I was a child, they seemed to be a very good indicator of when they would calf.

I will be keeping a close eye on her. Today would have been a nice warmer day to kid, at 53*. Tomorrow rain/snow mix and colder temps. Ah well, we can't do anything but wait. Thanks


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

How are her ligaments and pooch? Do you have pics of those?


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> A Nubian, I would expect more of a full udder, for being real close.
> To me, she has the appearance of quite a while to go. But, I could be wrong?


I had thought her udder would have been more filled in too. She's been eating and drinking like crazy. We feed them (alpha-oops typo)Alfalfa cubes in the morning and goat feed and some sweet feed with goat herb in the evening. She also receives preg. tonic too. We have some pasture forge still growing and all the hay they want. Seems she's eating hay when the others are laying around chewing their cuds and cleans up her food quick, even with the extra she's getting due to pregnancy.

She seems to be eating more just in the past few days. Could her body be preparing for a quick milk production and therefore this increased and sudden need for more food?

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

alpha cubes, do you break them up for her? How much are you feeding the 1x a day?
I prefer her to be fed that 2x a day morning and night. Do it Gradually, then increase.
She may not be getting enough.

I feel good leafy Alfalfa hay is better for her at this point, helps milk to build up and easier to eat.
She is increasing appetite for her kids yes.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> How are her ligaments and pooch? Do you have pics of those?


As to the ligaments, I'm just not 100% I'm getting the right area. But if I am they aren't gone, but less than usual.

Here are some evening photos. From her vulva she's had a 'drip' of something. Like it dripped and dried, not continued. Her vulva area will pulse too (is that normal?). I think her teats don't look so cylindrical anymore but more v shaped, like they are filling out more near the udder. After feeding she has stretched, bowed her back 3 times. I had seen her do that recently (in the past several days), but not so much in a row on the same day.


Bonnie pooch check by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Bonnie goat pooch check by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Teats more filled out - maybe by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Bonnie eveing due date by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Bonnie Bowing back by LaurieESW, on Flickr
The other doe in the photo is scratching, she looks headless in the photo...oops. LOL.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> alpha cubes, do you break them up for her? How much are you feeding the 1x a day?
> I prefer her to be fed that 2x a day morning and night. Do it Gradually, then increase.
> She may not be getting enough.
> 
> ...


Yes, we break the cubes up for the goats (I break them with a hammer each morning). In the morning the cubes are two scoops (the ones from TSC), I haven't weighed it. In the evening 1lb of goat food plus a cup of sweet feed and supplements. In our area I have not been able to locate good leafy Alfalfa and can't afford to go 4+ hours away to haul it in. That is why I got the cubes to supplement with the hay we have in our area.

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would give her some cubes in the evening as well, start her out slowly, to try to build her milk. Watch her udder, it can get huge and tight, by over night.
Sometimes a goat won't kid on their due date, but wait 5 days or so after, so she may not be quite ready yet.

Ligs can come and go, but when they are both gone, it will be soon.They are on both sides of the tailhead, you push straight down and will feel pencil like things, those are her ligs, when you don't feel them any longer, get prepared, soon she will kid.

Sounds like her ligs are softening, so, she is getting closer.

If you see an amber clear tube discharge, it won't be long at all.

Her vulva is poofy and stretching, so that is good, as to twitching, yes they can do that even not bred. 

I love her coat, she is beautiful and well cared for.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

She had twins this morning around 10am. We moved her to the kidding stall at around 7am. She had about a 6 inch mucus stream hanging. Once she started it was quick!! 
How long does it take to deliver the afterbirth? She had a fluid filled bubble after the 2nd kid, burst. Now she has mucus string and a pink (I don't think it's fluid filled) bubble/bulge.


Bonnie with Twins by LaurieESW, on Flickr

Bonnie's Kids - Mostly Black by LaurieESW, on Flickr


Bonnie's Kids Frosted Ears by LaurieESW, on Flickr


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

It can take several hours, and you may not see it if she eats it but usually I can tell from their behind if they've passed it. If there's no sign of it after 24 hours you might want to give oxytocin.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

zebradreams07 said:


> It can take several hours, and you may not see it if she eats it but usually I can tell from their behind if they've passed it. If there's no sign of it after 24 hours you might want to give oxytocin.


Thank you. Just as my husband was taking over watch so our daughter and myself could come in and have lunch, she passed it. Now, just worried about the cold. It's supposed to be 12 tonight. We have heat lamps and a heater going already. As the strong wind and cold came in today, with sprinkle of snow.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

They should be fine with the heat lamps and mama. They're mostly at risk for exposure when they're still wet - I had to put the blower dryer on my guy last night even though it was only around 40. Once they're dried off they do much better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, YAY~! :cake::fireworks:

Make sure you check on them throughout the night, feel their bellies and make sure they get enough and coach them to the teat.
Heat lamps and sweaters will help.

Did their cords with Iodine.

They are adorable. 

Now increase her cubes by feeding her 2 x a day plus her grain. She will need it.

How is her udder now?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on your new kids! They are very cute - I love the frosted ears on the one.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are so cute


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you all again. The kids have found the kidding box, and mama too. She has her neck and head in there with them. We stacked some hay and straw behind the cattle panel (behind her back) to give her something warm to lay against. The area is all enclosed, but so much colder than usual for our area. And I was shocked to see we are forecasted to drop to 6 on Monday night! :worried:

As to Bonnie's udder/milk - Bonnie has really filled in with milk today before and after the birth; even more than this photo posted below. So I guess she's one of those last minute does. I'm still amazed at how quickly she had the kids, so thankful it went smoothly.


Kidding Stall by LaurieESW, on Flickr


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Bonnie is a pretty girl! I use large cat carriers to keep my kids warm as they cycle out of the kidding pens with a heat lamp. Some does have a fit because they can't see their kids, but others lay down and stick their heads in the cat carrier. It is comical to see them do that. :laugh:


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Bonnie is a pretty girl! I use large cat carriers to keep my kids warm as they cycle out of the kidding pens with a heat lamp. Some does have a fit because they can't see their kids, but others lay down and stick their heads in the cat carrier. It is comical to see them do that. :laugh:


 LOL, that you should mention about the moms having a fit when the kids are in the warming box. Bonnie got very upset when I placed the kids in their. At first we had the opening smaller (another wood panel) but she couldn't get to them and they were bleating. So I quickly brought them back out, had hubby take off the panel. Everyone was happy, and they found the warm spot on their own. :sun:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so cute! congrats on the kids!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad her milk came in more.

We never know exact moments with Does. They can sure surprise us. :-D

Love your setup for them, very nice.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow.. For a new goat owner, you are "all over it!" Very nice set up and beautiful goats .. Congrats on the gorgeous babies! Have fun with them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank y'all so much  I really appreciate all the help and encouragement. This has been an amazing first time kidding experience.

I picked up some footed sleepers and made some modifications for my little girls. They are so cute! Jumping, kicking and happy. 
Fleece footed Sleepers modified for kids (goats) by LaurieESW, on Flickr


----------

